# Have gun permit....



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I just picked up my CC Permit, so now I need to go shopping. I would like to find a handgun that is small enough that I could carry either in my purse or on my person. Any recommendations, or what to look for/avoid? I was at a gun shop last week, but was totally overwhelmed with the selection and don't know where to start.

For the record, I'm not a total newbie around firearms....just more acquainted with rifles or shotguns.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

My wife has a Taurus revolver with a 2" barrel.It's .357 magnum,but we usually shoot .38 special for practice.Be prepared to be overwhelmed again,you'll get all kinds of suggestions for guns.Go to the gun shop,look at the ones that fit your need,then make sure it fits your hand.Don't let the salespeople pressure you into something you don't like.Good luck..


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Go find a gun range that rents guns. There are quite a few that do. Shoot several and see what feels good in your hands. Take your time. Once you buy one, you will find several that you like better. Get some help from a certified instructor if possible or from a friend that really knows handguns.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you're in a hurry for some good advice, search the S&EP forum. The identical question has been asked by several women over the past year on that forum.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

First question semi-auto or revolver? Haven't handled every gun out there by any means but I like my Ruger LC9 and FIL loves the Ruger .357 snubbie revolver. Taurus semis I didn't care for I looked at a few Walthers but to me the sights seemed too sloppy, the front pin seemed too small for the rear sight. Just my 2 cents, shopping is the fun part!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Tad said:


> First question semi-auto or revolver? Haven't handled every gun out there by any means but I like my Ruger LC9 and FIL loves the Ruger .357 snubbie revolver. Taurus semis I didn't care for I looked at a few Walthers but to me the sights seemed too sloppy, the front pin seemed too small for the rear sight. Just my 2 cents, shopping is the fun part!


I'm leaning more towards a revolver. I have a Ruger 10/22 rifle (with a scope ) that I really like...so maybe the Ruger is a place to start.

Thanks for the help folks! Much appreciated!


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you want a good quality, compact revolver, then the answer is a smith and wesson j frame airweight revolver. The good news is, they are around 360 new around here.. Taurus does not even come close in quality, and is the same price, and the ruger lcr simply costs more, and while neat, does not have the parts availability and track record of the smith. 

Either the 442 or 642 are great, with the hammers inside the frame, and there are models with the hammer exposed, if that is something you want. Personally, the 642 is one of my favorites, and my wife loves it as well. It is one of the few choices, where stainless and blued are the same price....


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I hopped over to the S&EP section and found a lot of helpful information. Thank you Cabin Fever.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats on making the decision to defend yourself and your family :goodjob:
Find a handgun that fits you, then shoot, reload it, shoot it again and then shoot some more.
The more you practice, the more you can rely on muscle memory in a "situation".


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I started with one gun...have about seven now. Favorite carry is a Sig 380 ACP with a 3" barrel. Favorite shooter is a Ruger Hunter (22 cal) with a 8" bull barrel. Favorite large carry is a Kimber SIS (45 cal) but not as easy to conceal. 

Mon


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Possum Belly said:


> Go find a gun range that rents guns. There are quite a few that do. Shoot several and see what feels good in your hands. Take your time. Once you buy one, you will find several that you like better. Get some help from a certified instructor if possible or from a friend that really knows handguns.


this X100


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> Go find a gun range that rents guns. There are quite a few that do. Shoot several and see what feels good in your hands. Take your time. Once you buy one, you will find several that you like better. Get some help from a certified instructor if possible or from a friend that really knows handguns.


This + 2.

I'd do a Google search for instructors in your area. Weâre fortunate in that we have a bunch of quality instructors in proximity to KC, a couple of which run woman only classes and even have loaner guns. There are also some pretty cool videos & sites dedicated to female CCW:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B68ILSzggTc&feature=plcp&context=C440f31cVDvjVQa1PpcFPQq8Y19g8HdtFoLWISI9EeULz5DDqvHN0=]Selecting a First Handgun (woman's perspective) - YouTube[/ame]

She does a bunch of videos geared towards woman and CCW.

Hereâs a blog/site thatâs pretty good:

Cornered Cat

While sites, forums, and videos are good IMHO, thereâs still no substitute for training. So Iâd read & watch till you find a class. 

Chuck


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I am getting ready to purchase a Glock 23 in .40 Cal for my LEOSA Carry,HR 218....


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

N.A.A mini-revolver in .22 magnum.


----------

